# Ockay im looking for rare Gombert analog cd re-issue is there sutch a thing?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Does anyone has an old analogue Gombert cd put on audio cd, because christ, mother of lords, blessed virgin mary, i have Bo Holten and his ars nova but no 70 or 60 recording except BnF Banquenationale française de donner, archived songs like 3, i whant these darn analogue recordingre-issue cd, did someone did just this re-issue Gombert missa or whatever from old analogue a full cdmade between 1965-1975 i would be please to hear it, if you can do me a cd-r of it are anything i would love to hear old Nicolas Gombert.

Since Classical , is a tedieous search for the best of thee composer and sometime the oldest or first approched is better the Gesualdo on sony essental from 1959 was a proove of this.

So guys imm looking for re-issue of old gombert analog made audio cd to witness if the music was different back than if the approched was different, was it more melancholic a blueprint of refinement that one can distinguished from others, dont like the man but he confess he pay the price to the gallows and perhaps repented..goes know perhaps he was a priest we dont know according to scholars.

Gombert music is strangely impressionist for it's era and worth checking out i had no challenge liking the music, fine complex dissonant polyphony did the job, soim asking this querry do you have what im looking forhmmm?a good one , good ensemble of it's era..good conductor.

Anyway is music fascinating take MuseaJovis adeploration song over the death of mighty Josquin who might had teach gombert hey?? judging by the fact both were exceptional musician, that had a sense of plurial harmony, soulfull melody, magnificat on tallis scholars are superbe.

And i have Beauty Farm Motets vol.1 2 cd and vol .2 2cd once again and orf gombert 3 paradise regained (a most have).But what about older available records are there any and these affored mention re-issue of 1965--1975, please help de profondis get his holy grail.

:tiphat:

P.s only willaert, Vaet, Manchicourt, phinot rival whit '' gombert vocal dissonance and refinement).

*Message me if you can get me something* neat or plug a re-issue of affored mention composer?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

".....................


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

...................


----------

